# Find a Way, Make a way Kinda Guy-



## Brainfry (Dec 12, 2009)

I posted a question about a month ago about the little buck I had bought who died.. and never acted bucky.

Well, I had decided (pretty much) that the goat wasn't bred, and no babies, although I kept asking around LOL.

We have MUCUS PLUG this morning!! So.. he got it done after all, somehow LOL.  

Fingers crossed for happy, healthy little AlpineX x Nigie babies!! 


Let ya know when babies are here! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is wonderful.

ray: for healthy babies.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yep... LOL that sounds like my buck Moonshine! He never acted bucky...thought he was sterile. Then he knocked up 9 of my does and DOELINGS!!! The BOOGER!!!! :shocked: :GAAH:

Congrats!!! I know you wanted her to be prego!!!! 

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats cool :thumb: 

hows her udder?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sneaky boy :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my buck did that too -- for another friends doe. So yup they dont have to be "bucky" to know what to do


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

happy and healthy kidding..... congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Does she have an udder? Good luck!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oooh good luck ray: 
:kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## Brainfry (Dec 12, 2009)

Udder is pathetic, although feeling like it's thinking about filling :? 


Have bottles, colostrum, ready to go just in case, although hopefully that won't be necessary.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they can loose their plug as early as 1 month before kidding.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

When abouts is she due? 
How exciting though!! Best of luck on a healthy kidding with at least twins


----------



## Brainfry (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Well.. thought it was just the plug but goob is still there tonight (first noticed at 9:30) so not so sure it was just the plug, since I sort of thought that would be gone/rubbed off by now.

1/10 is her last due date (although last year went on day 153). No dates after that until May.


Buck is tongue flapping at her. Thought he went out of rut 2 weeks ago LOL. 

She's very nervous, and eating hay like she's wicked mad. Think I heard her muttering under her breath :slapfloor: 

Hourly baby watch. Not sure if it'll be tonight, but last year she snuck her kidding past me, so I'm taking no chances with temps down to 19 out there.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Keep us updated!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:applaud: How exciting :stars:


----------



## Brainfry (Dec 12, 2009)

Not much to report...

Yucky white snotting discharge stuck to her tail around 3am in a big gob. 

Udder a bit bigger. Seems like it's gearing up to grow- some loose skin there just waiting. Ligs feel low (like they are part of her pin bones). The last few days she's been all over me for pettings but tonight she is getting really antsy about having her belly/near her tail touched. I'm not sure if she's slept in the last few days (or stopped eating either LOL), poor girl.

And tonight she started licking the wall :scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You just might be getting babies soon!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

WEll, I exspect pics! I can't wait till you can share with all of us the great lil ones that come from all this action. LOL


----------



## Brainfry (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, I thought last night we were getting close.

She kept showing her teeth all day, just a little bit. The wall licking. Clear discharge all day. Udder seems a bit bigger.

Hourly bed checks and visits and I could tell something was going on. She was laying down but every few minutes she'd shift her back leg, just a tiny bit.

And today.. no drip. Vulva is a bit less red. :GAAH: It's still poochy (a month ago it was flat except for her lips) and she still seems like her udder is there, so I don't think she's faking me out although.. who knows LOL.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when did you get your other buck? is there a chance she was bred by him? Because that udder is not the right size for a doe kidding any moment/day now. But I have seen goats fill up just before kidding :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering the same....how long has the handsome b/w buck been with her?

Her udder growth isn't suggesting she'll be going soon, unless as Stacey said, she fills it at the last minute.


----------



## Brainfry (Dec 12, 2009)

This guy has only been here since mid December- not even a month yet.

The other one was gone by mid-August. There is no way she was bred from Mid-August until December.

So it's sort of... either she is at day 150 tomorrow, or she's not (or only barely) bred and due in May.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> This guy has only been here since mid December- not even a month yet.


Clears that up...I don't think she'll be waiting until May :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

liz said:


> > This guy has only been here since mid December- not even a month yet.
> 
> 
> Clears that up...I don't think she'll be waiting until May :wink:


Ditto, but I am not sure if it will be any day though, how long is your window?


----------



## Brainfry (Dec 12, 2009)

jdgray- we hit day 150 in 45 minutes.

Last year she kidded on day 153.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you didnt see a breeding take place then how do you know her due date? :whatgoat:


----------



## Brainfry (Dec 12, 2009)

Buck was seperated in the evening, 150 days from... in 30mins.

I didn't see a breeding. But that is the last day he could have done it.

Actually, I didn't even think she was bred until I was having a panic attack about her 'bloating' in December and my husband told me umm... maybe not bloating. That was after I made her walk hotlaps around the goat yard and checked on her every 1/2 hr :roll: 

So really... could have been due anytime between 12/26 and.. in 27 minutes. I'm not sure tomorrow IS day 150. I'm just using it as the cutoff point for what could be 150. Make sense?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Whatever happened here? Did this doe end up kidding??


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Was thinking the same thing.... :?


----------

